# Bike bell alternatives



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

One section of my commute is a two-lane stretch of road over a bridge. On one side of the bridge is the railroad; the other side is a subway stop. Whoever designed this must be a sadist- it forces commuters to cross the two lanes of traffic to make their connection.

The other morning, traffic on this bridge was backed up due to the red light at the other end. Great, makes for a safer ride. BUT it also means pedestrians were crossing in a zombie fashion, lumbering miserably to the subway, not even looking up, forgetting that there's still traffic in the bike lane.

Clicked my brake levers- no reaction. Rang the bell- no reaction. "Headsupheadsup*HEADS UP!!!!!*" Finally some reaction in the form of stink eye and attitude. :skep: :skep: :skep:

Now I'm thinking it might be a good idea to install an air horn. It's really the only sound pedestrians will notice. Why they ignore bike bells is a mystery, but I guess if they think a Mack truck is bearing down on them instead of a bike, they'll consider getting out of the way. 

My hardtail has a buzzer, which sounds pretty obnoxious, until you get into city traffic conditions where it's barely noticeable.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The alternative I'd use would be slowing down or stopping if necessary to let them cross.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I believe bikes in the bike lane would have right-of-way.......it's another example of pedestrians wandering into traffic without looking. 

It's not just a group of people; it's a tsunami of commuters. It's also safer to ride when the traffic is stopped/slowed, so I try to take advantage of it, especially since it's one of the busier sections.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> The alternative I'd use would be slowing down or stopping if necessary to let them cross.



Technically they are J Walking if not crossing at the corner crosswalk at the Traffic control device.

That said, I stop for peds always. And I even pull into driveways on roads with no bike provision and shoulder on a double yellow line when a car/truck come up behind me. I am getting very practiced at track stands... How do what your odd stacked??

Should go, PED/BIKE/AUTO I believe....


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

They're New York pedestrians; it's not a matter of making them aware of you. They know you're there, but they'll ignore you unless you're a threat.

Have you tried repeatedly and loudly repeating "excuse me" while you actually just push forward into the stream? Walking the bike while doing this might work better than riding. 

I'd think an air horn will just get you flipped of and cursed at.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, in most places a decent bell will work for the few zombies that aren't wearing earphones. I imagine NY zombies just don't give a fook.

I bought in to this bell when they were in the funding stage. Yes, it is pricey, but it out rings and lasts much longer than anything to date.
Spurcycle: better bicycle bells and other enduring bike accessories.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Guess an air horn is the first thing that comes to mind when frustrated! But it would also be effective in warning those with earphones and cellphones. They really don't seem to hear the bell or buzzer at all.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You're talking New Yawkers. Nothing short of violence will change their behavior.

The airhorn is the next best option. Forget the politeness of a bell. That's only for more genteel environs.

The slower, more vulnerable traffic ALWAYS has the right of way, regardless of how stupid and zombie-ish they act.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Slow down and give the pedestrians a break. It's what we, as cyclists, ask of motorists. Your air horn idea will only serve to make you and other commuting cyclists be viewed as more of a problem, rather than a respected member of the community.

Technically most traffic statues don't prescribe who has the right-of way, they specify who must yield the right-of-way. Generally there is a hierarchy, with pedestrians being the ones who should enjoy the maximum benefit. Consider this - if you hit and injure one, regardless of your condition, chances are you will find you didn't have any preferential rights, and may well be charged, not to mention you would stand a good chance of losing a potentially expensive civil battle. 

You're talking seconds of time, so give the pedestrians a break, slow down, and avoid them at your own cost. .


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, yeah. I know better than to be a bike-rager....... :aureola: normally I'm polite and patient, but when it's an unexpected mass ocean of cluelessness....... :incazzato: At least I know what to look out for next time, and simply pick my way through slowly.

Still, an airhorn isn't a bad idea, for times when pedestrians need to look up. I do like the look of that Surly bell, though.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> simply pick my way through slowly


'zackly


> Still, an airhorn isn't a bad idea


I think it's a terrible idea, but then, I can yell real loud when necessary. Drivers with their windows up hear me.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

That's more sensible. But if you do go the airhorn route, just be prepared for some very negative reactions if you use it. The bell, on the other hand, is classic. So is shouting, loudly, if necessary.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Be careful what you wish for. The alternative to being ignored isn't necessarily a good one.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

True dat. There are times when I'm glad I'm not heard, otherwise they do the deer-in-the-headlights dance.

But the brakes are _very_ squeaky on the road bike, which is an otherwise stealthy singlespeed. I startle people by accident, which is likely to get me punched one of these days.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

anyone using an airhorn on me, whether I'm riding or walking, is gonna get some seriously caustic feedback.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

If you regularly need to contend with crossing pedestrians, if you don't already have one consider adding one of the flashing/blinking white front lights. It may well make you more visible to pedestrians as you approach.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Christine said:


> Guess an air horn is the first thing that comes to mind when frustrated! But it would also be effective in warning those with earphones and cellphones. They really don't seem to hear the bell or buzzer at all.


I personally like the air horn idea. I remember a bike courier around DC who used a whistle. It got people's attention.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Shouting usually works. When I first started shouting, I was a bit surprised by the voice that came out, as if from the darkest depths of my soul. Didn't even recognize myself! But a moment of crisis will do that. I'd just rather not be shouting at people....... scaring them with an airhorn is preferable


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I holler "WALKERS UP" as if I am communicating to other cyclists...even when I am alone.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Christine said:


> scaring them with an airhorn is preferable


If you really want to see them jump, get a starter's pistol (just noise). There is the downside that a cop might mistake you for a gun wielding maniac, and shoot you to protect the public.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

ibericb said:


> If you really want to see them jump, get a starter's pistol (just noise). There is the downside that a cop might mistake you for a gun wielding maniac, and shoot you to protect the public.


It's NYC. They're probably illegal.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

pmf said:


> It's NYC. They're probably illegal.


You'd be really stupid to use one outside of a track/field setting, even if they weren't prohibited. A bunch of kids have been shot and killed by police when waving toy guns around.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

No way I'd fire a fake gun!! A fake truck horn, sure- peds know that it's perfectly legal for a driver to kill people with a _vehicle._ Guns, OTOH...... :hand:


----------

